# Easy cook dessert ideas please



## Janet H (Aug 4, 2015)

I need some help coming up with dessert ideas that can be made easily with little cooking.  Here are the limitations and parameters:


Must serve a large group (potluck dinner for about 60).
Must be able to make it in a little camper with very little prep space.  I have a stove and oven but local temps will be about 90 and I don't want to bake.
Refrigeration is limited. Once made it needs to be able to withstand heat for several hours. I have a small fridge that ingredients could be stored in.
I need to make it the day of service.
Needs to be relatively simple to eat, not too messy. Folks will be balancing plates on their laps..
Can't be cut up fruit - someone else has already grabbed this option.


So far I am coming up mostly empty...

I have mulled over making some fancified rice crispie treats that are rolled in toasted sesame seeds and slivered almonds but that seems sort of lame.

This crowd is expecting awesome and I would like to oblige. Any ideas?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd go bop the person who took the cut up fruit idea and steal it back.

Was thinking something like peanut butter rice krispie bars frosted with chocolate.  Does the crowd imbibe?  There are some really cool ideas for jello shots around.  Lemon squares were popular at my little town's picnics back in the day, as were those bars made with coconut, sweetened evaporated milk, and chocolate chips.  The Kitchen had some interesting ideas for tapping a watermelon a few weeks ago.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 4, 2015)

What is the time frame between your arrival at camp and when dessert goes on "stage"? If you'll be at home a day or two before, you might be able to go with a clafoutis. *I just made one from this recipe on Serious Eats* last night. Easy enough that Himself could make one.  We ate it warm last night - good. I had a tiny slice for breakfast this morning, taking it from the fridge about 1/2 hour before eating so it was cool, not cold - also good. IF it would work out as far as timing, travel, and storage go, you could make several larger pans (maybe 2 or 3 9x13?), keep in the fridge at home until departure, then store in a cooler with ice bottles (made from 2-liter pop bottles) until you need to take them out and cut into serving size pieces.

OR go with Dawg's idea of maiming and stealing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2015)

I would let them toast marshmallows on a stick or make some exotic grownup smores.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 4, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> What is the time frame between your arrival at camp and when dessert goes on "stage"? If you'll be at home a day or two before, you might be able to go with a clafoutis. *I just made one from this recipe on Serious Eats* last night. Easy enough that Himself could make one.  We ate it warm last night - good. I had a tiny slice for breakfast this morning, taking it from the fridge about 1/2 hour before eating so it was cool, not cold - also good. IF it would work out as far as timing, travel, and storage go, you could make several larger pans (maybe 2 or 3 9x13?), keep in the fridge at home until departure, then store in a cooler with ice bottles (made from 2-liter pop bottles) until you need to take them out and cut into serving size pieces.
> 
> OR go with Dawg's idea of maiming and stealing.




That looks amazing.  I will get to camp on thursday and service is Sunday.  This is why the need to make on site - the storage time would be too long, imo if I made it at home. 

I agree that a sliced watermelon would be easy but someone had to pull the short straw - this time it was me. Regarding jello shooters - I think they would melt and of course they would need to be chilled prior to service - my camper fridge is small.  Think dorm fridge size. The other issue is that I might eat them all before service


----------



## Janet H (Aug 4, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would let them toast marshmallows on a stick or make some exotic grownup smores.



Nice idea - I agree, but we have a burn ban in effect for forest fires - no campfire.

Keep thinking please - I am really stuck!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would let them toast marshmallows on a stick or make some exotic grownup smores.




Good idea.  A Smores bar, with the usual suspects along with different types of chocolate, mint sprigs, caramels, maybe some chopped nuts and other sprinkley stuff.

Oh shoot, just saw the post about the burn ban.

A Cozumel friend makes the jello shots and keeps them in a cooler.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2015)

How about an after dinner drink like a grasshopper, Brandy Alexander, Chocolate Raspberry-tini etc...  Make a punch bowl or pitcher full and serve it in small plastic cups.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2015)

Make these in advance in pans that stack in a cooler and freeze them. Thaw, cut and decorate the day of service: http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2014/05/crazy-brownies/


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2015)

This would involve a large cooler and probably dry ice, but maybe gourmet popsicles?  Made at home in advance.  Keep them in the cooler during the potluck and have a pair of tongs handy.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 4, 2015)

How about cannoli?  I can buy premade mini shells at the local bakery.  I could stuff them on site but have never actually made cannoli before...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2015)

Janet H said:


> How about cannoli?  I can buy premade mini shells at the local bakery.  I could stuff them on site but have never actually made cannoli before...



The filling is easy, the biggest challenge would be keeping whipping cream and utensils cold enough to whip the cream.  You might even be able to make the filling at home and take it to the campsite.  Another option might be Tiramisu using store bought lady fingers.  

Sounds like a possibility!

Deconstructed Cannoli, the internet always amazes me! 

Deconstructed Cannoli Chips and Dip Recipe : Jeff Mauro : Food Network


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2015)

Wondering about chunks of storebought angel food cake with some type of syrup and topping.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2015)

Janet H said:


> How about cannoli?  I can buy premade mini shells at the local bakery.  I could stuff them on site but have never actually made cannoli before...



This could work.  You could make the ricotta filling in advance and store it in a tub for filling on the day.  

I'd be a little concerned about any humidity softening the cannoli shell.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 4, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I'd go bop the person who took the cut up fruit idea and steal it back.
> 
> Was thinking something like *peanut butter rice krispie bars frosted with* *chocolate*. Does the crowd imbibe? There are some really cool ideas for jello shots around. Lemon squares were popular at my little town's picnics back in the day, as were those bars made with coconut, sweetened evaporated milk, and chocolate chips. The Kitchen had some interesting ideas for tapping a watermelon a few weeks ago.


 

Please please do you have a recipe for this?  I have fond memories of this treat and had not thought of it for years, (at least pre-Internet).


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2015)

bethzaring said:


> Please please do you have a recipe for this?  I have fond memories of this treat and had not thought of it for years, (at least pre-Internet).




Oh shoot, Beth, I don't.  I'm not much of a dessert person, though when I do see them at a potluck, I make a beeline.  I'll look through the church cookbooks.  Those ladies sure knew how to cook!

My friend the Google helped, this sounds authentic.  Sprinkle chocolate chips on the hot rice krispies mix and smear them around.
http://www.food.com/recipe/peanut-butter-rice-crispy-treats-340946


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2015)

Janet H said:


> I need some help coming up with dessert ideas that can be made easily with little cooking.  Here are the limitations and parameters:
> 
> 
> Must serve a large group (potluck dinner for about 60).
> ...



That sure doesn't seem lame to me Janet!! Given the circumstances I think your original idea is right on! You could shove some ice cream sticks in the rectangle bars to fancy them up.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 4, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> That sure doesn't seem lame to me Janet!! Given the circumstances I think your original idea is right on! You could shove some ice cream sticks in the rectangle bars to fancy them up.



Well this is my plan b at this point.  I'm going to try cannoli but the popsicle stick idea is awesome!

I looked up recipes for cannoli filling and there are many that don't involve whipped cream.  I'm going to try one that is a blend of mascarpone and ricotta.  it recommends draining the ricotta overnight which I can do at home. 

Regarding humidity making shells soggy - not an issue - it may be as high as 20 %.  I live in WA state. Over half of the state is high desert


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2015)

Mini chocolate chips are delish in cannoli. Ooh, try cinnamon and chocolate chips!


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2015)

One of my favorite desserts when my kids were small was cooked from scratch Chocolate Pudding. It is something that can be cooked at home and transported in a large restaurant type saucepan or two if needed. Servings can be in small paper cups with a plastic spoon. Who doesn't like chocolate?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2015)

I can't imagine a vat of chocolate pudding for 60 servings being made on Wed, the day before she leaves, being fit to serve on Sun given her limited refrigeration.

Just throwing out that comment to anyone not ignoring me


----------



## Janet H (Aug 4, 2015)

I LOVE chocolate pudding but don;t think it's going to be practical with my limitations.  

I'm committed to a cannoli adventure but living dangerously - I've never made them before.  I think I can make the filling at home and it will keep in the fridge. The shells are  coming from the bakery and I can toast nuts, chop chocolate etc before I leave.

I have some disposable pastry bags and the current plan is to make one kind of fillings and then dip the ends in a variety of things. Chocolate, pistachios, chopped cherries, maybe toasted coconut?  I think assembly should go pretty quickly but this is entirely based on watching a few youtube videos.... am I nuts?

The filling recipe that I've found calls for 3 parts whole milk ricotta to one part mascarpone, powdered sugar and then a touch of cinnamon, some lemon zest, vanilla and a little almond extract or amaretto.  This all gets whipped together.  I can do that in advance and then use a wire whip to fluff it again on site.

Does this all sound reasonable?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2015)

There's no doubt it sounds reasonable for YOU to do Janet, and no you're not nuts, just an adventurist rock star of your group! Go girl, and take pictures of your adventure *please!!*


----------



## bakechef (Aug 4, 2015)

Janet H said:


> I LOVE chocolate pudding but don;t think it's going to be practical with my limitations.
> 
> I'm committed to a cannoli adventure but living dangerously - I've never made them before.  I think I can make the filling at home and it will keep in the fridge. The shells are  coming from the bakery and I can toast nuts, chop chocolate etc before I leave.
> 
> ...



That really sounds like a great idea.  Minimal on site assembly but will look very impressive!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

In the event you decide to bail on the cannoli plan, I just thought of something WAY easy, not really impressive to look at, but once you start eating them you get dangerously close to scarfing them all down. *Muddy Buddies*. Met them decades ago when a Girl Scout Mom of mine brought them along to an outing. Addicting little Chex cereal pieces coated in chocolate, peanut butter, and powder sugar.   If you want to go the easy route, Muddy Buddies are your friends.

*Muddy Buddies*


----------



## Caslon (Aug 5, 2015)

Those round sponge cakes with indentations in them.  Cans of whipped creme and some strawberries... "wa-la!"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 5, 2015)

NO BAKE CHOCOLATE OATMEAL COOKIES	 
Ingredients:
1 stick butter
1/4 cup cocoa
1/2 cup milk
2 cups sugar
1 tbs. vanilla
1/2 cup peanut butter
3 cups rolled oats

Combine the butter, cocoa, milk, sugar, vanilla and peanut butter into a 2-quart saucepan.  Bring to a gentle boil and cook for 1 minute. Add oats and mix well.  Remove from heat.

Normally, you would drop by spoonfulls onto parchment paper and serve.  For what you want, spread them into a buttered cake pan and serve as no-bake desert bars.

Here's an alternative no-bake cookie that has significant WOW-Factor, and is my favorite of the three recipes her, though all are very good..
*Butterscotch and Bacon No-Bake Bars*
Ingredients:
1 stick butter
1/2 cup evaporated milk
2 cups brown sugar
1 tbs. vanilla
1/2 lb. crisp bacon bits
3 cups rolled oats, or rolled barley (the barley is a healthier grain and is indistinguishable from rolled oats)
1/2 tsp. salt

Make the crispy bacon and crumble it.  Set it aside.
Melt the butter in a saucepan.  Add the brown sugar, salt, and vanilla.  Stir until the sugar is dissolved.  Add the milk, again stirring in completely.  Add the remaining ingredients.  Spread in a buttered cake pan and let cool, or drop by tbs. onto a parchment lined sheet pan.

Trust me, people go nuts over the flavors of butterscotch and bacon.  No fridge necessary, and will keep for hours.

*German-Chocolate No-Bake Cookies*

This recipe was discovered by accident while I was making a German-Chocolate cake.  I made the icing,and accideVanilla No-Bake Cookies 

1 c Sugar
3 Egg yolks; slightly beaten
¼ cup milk
1 ts Vanilla
1/2 c Butter
1 cup rolled oats
1 1/3 c Coconut
1 cup Chopped pecans

Combine sugar, egg yolks, butter and vanilla. Cook and stir over medium heat until thickened, about 10 minutes. Remove from heat, add coconut and pecans. Cool and beat occasionally until spreading consistency. 
ntly left out the required can of milk.  As the icing was quickly hardening when I removed it from the heat, I dropped it like no-bake cookies onto a parchment paper lined cookie sheet.  The cookies were delicious.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Janet H (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow - there are a lot of great ideas here.  Saving this thread for the future.

I've made the filling for the cannolis - it's yummy.  Do you think it would freeze gracefully?  I have a small freezer in the camper.  It's packed in two small plastic containers.  The primary ingredients are ricotta, mascarpone and sugar.  Will the texture change if I freeze it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2015)

Janet H said:


> Wow - there are a lot of great ideas here.  Saving this thread for the future.
> 
> I've made the filling for the cannolis - it's yummy.  Do you think it would freeze gracefully?  I have a small freezer in the camper.  It's packed in two small plastic containers.  The primary ingredients are ricotta, mascarpone and sugar.  Will the texture change if I freeze it?



When I have frozen ricotta and whipped cream together it breaks and becomes grainy or sandy.  I would stay away from freezing it if at all possible.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

Janet H said:


> Wow - there are a lot of great ideas here.  Saving this thread for the future...


Here's another option for "the future". They made [URL="http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/strawberry-lemonade-bars-carla-hall"]*Strawberry-Lemonade Bars*[/URL] on the Chew today, and they looked good. You can decide if they're sturdy enough to make-and-take and store for a couple of days.


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2015)

Janet H said:


> Wow - there are a lot of great ideas here.  Saving this thread for the future.
> 
> I've made the filling for the cannolis - it's yummy.  Do you think it would freeze gracefully?  I have a small freezer in the camper.  It's packed in two small plastic containers.  The primary ingredients are ricotta, mascarpone and sugar.  Will the texture change if I freeze it?



Make a test run. Take a couple of tablespoons and freeze it. Then thaw it out.


----------



## puffin3 (Aug 8, 2015)

What about making a BIG batch of cookies? Ginger snaps come to mind. Make them at home. On the day of serving them whip up a big bowl of some sort of thick filling.....like they put between Oreo cookies. Just slather the filling on the bottom of one cookie and slick the bottom of another cookie on. You have homemade Oreos!
Make the cookies nice and big and a bit soft.
For ginger snap cookies I'd use a white filling with a white rum flavoring.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 8, 2015)

"But Queen, they have no bread."
"Then let them eat chocolate-mayonaise cupcakes, with chocolate-Nutella frosting."

If this had been Marie Antoinette's reply, she would have been hailed as a savior of the people, rather that deposed and beheaded.

And if you serve your crowd this desert, you will receive your own accolades.

Nanaimo bars are a natural.  See this for the recipe - Nanaimo Bars | City of Nanaimo

For a variation, you could substitute Nutella for the unsalted butter in the third layer, and give it your own name instead of Nanaimo, and maybe use chopped hazelnuts instead of chopped almonds.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Janet H (Aug 11, 2015)

Just an update - the cannoli went over well.  The filling held well in the fridge and piped beautifully.  Then we dipped the ends in chopped chocolate, pistachios or tucked a cherry into the end. 

Here is the filling recipe which was AMAZING

30 ounces ricotta cheese - drained overnight in cheese cloth
8 ounces mascarpone cheese
1 tsp cinnamon
1/3 C (or to taste) confectioner's sugar
1/4 C granulated sugar
zest of 1/2 orange
zest of 1/2 lemon
1 tsp vanilla
3 drops almond extract


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 11, 2015)

Oooohh, those look fantastic, Janet! I see why they went over well


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2015)

Well if the crowd was expecting "something awesome" they sure got it Janet! Take a bow girl!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2015)

Those look wonderful, Janet!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2015)

Ooooooh, pretty!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks great, Janet!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 11, 2015)

Very nice job, Janet. You're group better have been impressed.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 12, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Make these in advance in pans that stack in a cooler and freeze them. Thaw, cut and decorate the day of service: Crazy Brownies | The Pioneer Woman Cooks | Ree Drummond



I would not have added the m&ms. Otherwise, I may try this.


----------

